# diameter size for drapery rod



## fdf (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi..first time poster and I sure hope I get some replies because I need an answer pronto!!

I just got bamboo drapes with grommet tops...the grommets are 1 3/8ths inch in diameter.
I put them on a 1" diameter wood drape rod, which I stained myself, and it looks great...trouble is, the bamboo drapes are heavy, so they drag along the wood rod and are very hard to open and close...so, I decided best thing to do is get a metal drape rod.

I found a rod I love because it has a really cool finial, but it only comes in a 1/2 inch diameter...so, my question is:
Will the drapes with grommets that wide, 1 3/8ths inch diameter look stupid hanging on a rod that is 1/2 inch in diameter:confused1:

Thanks so much to anyone that replies...I appreciate any suggestions and opinions.


----------



## MarkusAIC (Apr 4, 2011)

Unless you install brackets every 4'-5' the 1/2" rod will sag even worse


----------



## fdf (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I will be getting two support brackets with the rod I ordered...I realize it will sag, so I'm good to go!

I also got some advice that the 1/2" rod would work best for grommet top drapes, as they need plenty of 'wiggle' room to slide across the rod easily.

Thanks


----------



## vicpet (Apr 13, 2011)

I agree with MarkusAIC.... the smaller diameter metal rod with only two brackets might not only sag under the weight of the bamboo drapes but might actually bend in the middle. The diameter rod you were using was perfect size... the issue is with the metal against the wood. Polishing the wood rod down with a bees wax might make it slick enough for the drapes to glide freely. Worth a shot since you went to all the work of staining the rods. Good-luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## fdf (Apr 5, 2011)

Vicpet...

Thanks. I tried everything short of WD40 to make that wood rod work. I also happened to talk to a gal in Home Depot that had the same trouble with metal grommet bamboo drapes...she said not only was she not able to get the drapes to slide, after a while the finish rubbed off the wood...she also went with a metal rod.
The rod I ordered (haven't recieved it as yet) is an adjustable rod that is longer than I need, so the middle part of the rod will actually be double...but I did order two support brackets for it, so I beleive I'll be fine concerning any sag in the rod.


----------

